
National License Plate Recognition Database - o0-0o
https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=41e27c3974b199abd503304080e791b2&tab=core&_cview=0
======
jones1618
tl;dr - Homeland Security is taking bids for software that will gather license
plate surveillance data, parse it and consolidate it into a searchable
database where they can track the movement of vehicles anywhere in the
country.

The good news: What? They don't already do this? The bad news: Phone call
metadata is small time stuff. What Big Brother really wants is to know where
you've been, anytime, anywhere.

~~~
BrandonMarc
Bear in mind, what they refer to with the innocent sounding phrase "phone call
meta data" actually contains a lot more than simple log of call stats. It's:

• continuous, and historical, location data for a mobile phone (the phone
polls the tower every 10 seconds I think)

• if a phone disappears from the network, they know if it was powered down (it
sends the tower a message not to look for it) or if the battery was removed
(it doesn't) ... And, due to the previous, they know the last location of the
device

Sadly, even without this big-brother license plate location history database,
they already know where you are and what your travel patterns are ... Just by
the nature of you _having_ a cell phone, not that you consciously asked to be
tracked like this (or even knew about it when you decided to have a mobile
phone).

Frankly both options horrify me.

